

UEFI secure booting - signed bootloaders for Windows 8 PCs - keeperofdakeys
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/5552.html

======
FrancescoRizzi
I believe this is a problem: "A system that ships with only OEM and Microsoft
keys will not boot a generic copy of Linux"

